# Irish gas



## greywizard

hi all ,
can anyone tell me if calor 6kg propane is available in nth and sth ireland.
cheers


----------



## erneboy

Calor are in both parts of Ireland. I seem to remember though that their regulators differ between North and South, so you will probably get the bottle size you want but you may need a new regulator for one or other, Alan.


----------



## madontour

I think erneboy is right. Calor are the dominant supplier in Ireland but the Irish bottles are different and not interchangeable with the UK ones.

If I remember correctly the bp bottles are available/interchangeable in a few places in Ireland.

Mike


----------



## Vinney

If you are passing close to drogheada just off m1 in south heading from Belfast to Dublin. Ring or call into Flogas they will refill your bottles they use to adaptors. UK bottles are different to ours but same problem all over Europe. V


----------



## TommyS

Calor fittings in Northern Ireland are the same as UK, not sure about Southern Ireland

TommyS


----------



## greywizard

*irish gas*

thanks guys.


----------



## Yaxley

*Irish Gas*

Hi
I live in Limerick and I use the 6kg Calor UK cylinders and my local Calor Gas supplier stocks them.
Enjoy your trip
Regards
Ian


----------



## seanoo

hi , republic ireland regulator is the same as the spanish reguator as well, sean


----------



## aphra

*Southern Ireland - Various Questions*

gas bottle - i appreciate that i will need a different gas bottle link & wonder if it can be purchased in GB & if so where?

electricity - is the british square pin plug used?

broadband - does anyone know what broadband is like, particularly in rurual areas & if a dongle is any help?

mobile phone - is it possible to buy a sim card in ireland & to retain the current number?


----------



## Yaxley

Hello Aphra
Regarding your queries.
Gas Bottle....see my response above. I am not sure how widely available are the UK Calor gas bottles but I get mine locally.
Electricity.....the three pin square plugs are common to both countries.
Broadband....widely available in Ireland although some blackspots.
Mobile Phone....you can purchase a pay as you go sim card but of course it will have an Irish mobile number.
If you have any more queries just ask.
Regards
Ian


----------



## Penquin

What an excellent example of how well MHF works, question is asked and answers come back full of information within 27 hours and that on a similar old thread from last year.

The same happened with the original post - the responses were there within 24 hours......

No wonder we all think MHF can be really useful.

Dave


----------



## aphra

*Gas Bottles In Ireland*

thanks for the information about the gas can you clarify does that mean I have to purchase a new regulator & have it fitted in order to be able to use the southern irish bottles


----------



## Yaxley

Hello Aphra
I am afraid I dont know enough about the Southern Ireland gas cylinder connections as I have never used them. Both of my vans were supplied from Germany for the UK market and so I use the UK calor gas cylinders. You dont need to change the regulator just need a hose connection that is suitable.
When I was in France last I purchased a French hose connection which I carry in case I run out of gas and need to purchase a French cylinder. 
Perhaps one of our other Irish members will see this and advise you on the Irish gas connection.
One other possibility would be to email Calor Ireland and ask them what outlets in the Republic stock the UK Calor cylinders. Then if there are enough of them you wont have to worry about picking up a replacement.
Regards
Ian


----------



## Gretchibald

Bit late with this response but in case you haven't sussed it out yet Calor have a website showing all their outlets in Ireland.www.calorgas.ie/calor-at-home/find-a-retailer


----------



## Jean-Luc

If touring the South Coast this establishment, http://maps.google.ie/maps?q=Forge+...noid=38N0Cahw02MwhEhtqcR-Xg&cbp=12,63.18,,0,0 on Forge Hill, just off the Airport Road (Cork Airport) will fill all types of bottles.
BTW the P+R close by allows MH's to park there all day and the fee (E5.00) includes bus transfers for all occupants to/from the city centre


----------



## Crazywater

Jean-Luc said:


> BTW the P+R close by allows MH's to park there all day and the fee (E5.00) includes bus transfers for all occupants to/from the city centre


Handy to know, thanks. I'm sure we will be in those parts over the summer.


----------

